# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin D

## WernerS

Interessante Sendung:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendunge...mangel101.html


Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

das Thema wird immer aktuell bleiben, wie man gerade in *dieser* Schilderung wieder erfährt. Auch noch *das.

"Es sind gerade die Inkonsequenzen des Lebens, welche die größten Konsequenzen haben"
*(Andrè Gide)

----------


## Harald_1933

Auch *hier* gibt es keine übereinstimmende Bewertung.

*"Optimisten füllen Kreuzworträtsel mit dem Kugelschreiber aus"*

----------


## LowRoad

Vitamin D und körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit bei älteren Menschen: Ergebnisse der Pro.V.A Studie (Geriatrics Division, University of Padova, Italy)[1]

*Hintergrund:
*Die Rolle von Vitamin D in Muskel-Skelett-Funktionalität bei älteren Menschen ist noch umstritten. Wir untersuchten den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Serumwert von 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D (25OHD) und der körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit bei älteren Erwachsenen.

*Methoden:
*2694 selbstständig lebenden älteren Frauen und Männern aus dem Progetto Veneto Anziani (Pro.VA) wurden eingeschlossen. Physikalische Vorstellungen wurden von folgenden Kriterien beurteilt: 

Tandem-Test,5 maliges Stuhl-Aufstehen (TCS),Gehgeschwindigkeit,Entfernung eines 6-Minuten-Walkings (6 mW),Kraft im Handgriff,Stärke Quadrizeps.
Für jeden Test wurden separate allgemeine lineare Modelle und loess Diagramme die beiderlei Geschlechter enthalten, in Bezug auf die Serum 25OHD Konzentrationen unter Berücksichtigung mehrerer möglicher Störfaktoren.

*Ergebnis:
*niedrige 25OHD Werte sind mit einer schlechteren Koordination und geringerer Kraft bei Frauen (TCS), eine langsamere Gehgeschwindigkeit und einer niedrigeren Stärke der oberen Extremität bei Männern, und einen schwächeren aerobe Kapazität (6 mW) bei beiden Geschlechtern verbunden. Für eine optimale physische Leistung, erscheinen 25OHD Konzentrationen von 100 nmol/L (~40ng/ml) als vorteilhafter bei älteren Männern und Frauen, und zu einer Vitamin-D Ergänzung sollte ermutigt werden, um den 25OHD Wert zumindest über dieser Schwelle zu halten.



Loess Regressionsdiagramm der 6-Minuten-Gehstrecke[m] in Abhängigkeit der 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D (25OHD) Konzentrationen; 
Gerade Linie für Frauen, und Rauten-Linie für Männer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Vitamin D and Physical Performance in Elderly Subjects: The Pro.V.A Study

----------


## LowRoad

*Explosion of Research*
The number of research studies on vitamin D has soared in recent years. Citations of studies involving vitamin D increased from 1142 in the year 2000 to 3877 in 2012. In comparison, citations for research on vitamin A and vitamin C have remained more or less level. The sun may not be the best way to get vitamin D, but the evidence may yet show that vitamin D is the best thing under the sun.



*[1]:* Medscape Medical Students,  Vitamin D: Is It the Best Thing Under the Sun?

----------


## LowRoad

*Es gibt Hinweise, dass der Vitamin D3 Levels das Überleben bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs im Stadium IV beeinflusst:*

Berichte von Überlebenden und Indizien in der Literatur legen nahe, dass es einen positiven Zusammenhang zwischen Serum-25-Hydroxy-Vitamin-D (Vitamin D3) Werten und dem Überleben bei bestimmten Arten von Krebsen, einschließlich fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, gibt. Forscher des 'Cancer Treatment Centers of America' untersuchten, ob es eine Beziehung zwischen dem Überleben und den Vitamin D3 Serum-Werten bei neu diagnostizierten Stadium-IV (cT4) Prostatakrebs Patienten gibt.

In die Studie eingeschlossen wurden 54 Männer mit Primärdiagnose Prostatakrebs im Stadium IV und die an ihrer Institution behandelt wurden. Bei den einzelnen Patienten wurde ein übliches Verfahren zur Ermittlung ihrer Serum-Vitamin-D3-Basiswertes, vor Beginn einer Behandlung, in der Zeit von Januar 2008 bis Dezember 2010, durchgeführt. Ein definierter Vitamin-D-Mangel wurde als Serumspiegel von <=32ng/ml definiert. Die Gesamtüberlebenszeit der Patienten (OS) wurde als Zeit definiert, die zwischen dem Datum des Erstbesuchs in der Klinik und dem Tod jeglicher Ursache, bzw. des Datum des letzten Kontakts. Dann wurde eine Cox-Regressions Analyse durchgeführt, wobei die prognostische Bedeutung der Serum-Vitamin-D3-Spiegels, der Prostata-spezifischen Antigen (PSA) Wert und der funktionellen Status, nach Anpassung des Alters der Patienten, ausgewertet wurde.

Das mittlere Alter bei Diagnose betrug 59,6Jahre. Bei einer mittleren Nachbeobachtungszeit von  23,6 Monaten traten 16 Todesfälle auf. Der mittlere Serum-Vitamin-D3-Wert betrug 30,1ng/ml, allerdings hatten 38 Patienten (70,4%) einen unzureichenden Vitamin D Wert (<=32ng/ml).


Das Mittlere Gesamtüberleben betrug 49,4 Monate.Die mittlere Überlebenszeit betrug* 32,6 Monate bzw. 62,4 Monate* für Männer mit einem Vitamin-D Wert von *<=32ng/ml bzw. >32ng/ml.*Bei eindimensionaler Analyse, hatten Männer mit Vitamin-D Werten >32ng/ml ein deutlich geringeres Risiko der Sterblichkeit im Vergleich zu denen mit Werten <=32ng/ml.Auch in der multivariaten Kontrollanalyse unter Einbezug des Alters, des Performance-Status und der PSA Werte, zeigten Männer mit Vitamin-D Werten >32ng/ml eine signifikant geringere Mortalität im Vergleich zu denen mit Werten <=32ng/ml.

Diese Daten zeigen, dass höhere Blutspiegel von Serum 25(OH)D positiv mit dem Überleben bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs verbunden ist. Diese Ergebnisse sollten in weiteren größeren klinischen Studien bestätigt werden. Jedoch ist die hohe Prävalenz des Vitamin-D-Mangels bei Prostatakrebs und die Tatsache, dass dieser Mangel leicht durch eine Ergänzung korrigierbar wäre, offensichtlich. Daher sollten die Männer frühzeitig eine entsprechende Vitamin D Diagnostik und ggf. Intervention, in Bezug auf potenzielle Auswirkungen auf ihr Überleben, erfahren.

*[1]:* JCO 2013, Evidence That Vitamin D3 Levels Effect Survival in Men with Stage IV Advanced Prostate Cancer
-------------------------------------------

*Eigene Hinweise:
*Zwei Dinge sind bei dieser Studie beachtlich:

*1.* Der Hinweis, dass die Vitamin-D Serumwerte derart stark mit dem Überleben von T4 Prostatakrebspatienten korreliert. Stadium T4 bezeichnet einen Tumor, der auch benachbarte Organe der Prostata (z.B. Blase, Enddarm usw.) befallen hat. Heilung ist bei diesem Krankheitsstadium nicht mehr möglich. *33 gegenüber 62 Monaten Gesamtüberleben, je nachdem ob ein VD3 Level von 32ng/ml unter oder überschritten wurde - beachtlich.* Auch hier natürlich der Hinweis, dass nicht zu überinterpretieren, denn Männer mit hohen Vitamin-D Werten sind meist auch insgesamt gesundheitsbewusster mit den entsprechenden Folgen. Trotzdem bleibt wohl ein solider Hinweis auf die Effektivität von Vitamin-D3.

Über den Wirkungszusammenhang wird in der Studie nichts ausgesagt. Ich vermute mal wieder, dass Vitamin-D  Immunsystem modulatorisch wirkt. Seit langem vertreten ich die Hypothese, dass ein Vitamin-D Wert von 40-60ng/ml erstrebenswert wäre. Warum? Weil dies wohl der Wertebereich unserer Vorfahren war, als sie noch Jäger und Sammler waren. Wir alle stammen von einem Afrikanischem Urstamm ab, haben die dunkle Hautfarbe erst verloren, als Äquatorferne Gebiete besiedelt wurden, da eine helle Haut mehr Vitamin-D synthetisieren kann, was ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Bedeutung darstellt. Menschen, die ihren Vitamin-D Bedarf anderweitig decken konnten, wie z.B. die Inuit, behielten ihre eher gefärbte Haut.

Fazit: Vitamin-D testen lassen und ggf. ergänzen. Wer das nicht kann, sollte evt. über 2000 Einheiten Vitamin D3/Tag präventiv nachdenken. Erst Serumwerte von etwa 200ng/ml sind toxisch, also da gibt es genügend Reserve!


*2.* _"Das mittlere Alter bei Diagnose betrug 59,6Jahre"
_Um einen soliden T4 PCa zu entwickeln braucht es schon etwas Zeit, selbst bei aggressivem Verlauf. Auch hier wieder der Hinweis, dass aggressive Pathologien, also hohe Gleason Grade, oft bei 'jungen' Männern auftritt! Prostatakrebs ist nicht eine Erkrankung, die bei allen gleichartig entsteht und gleichartig behandelt werden kann. Hier wäre eine PSA gestützte Früherkennung effektiv und angebracht. Das alles in die Köpfe der Ärzte zu bekommen, das wird noch dauern...

_Just my 2 Cents._


P.S. der Threadstarter _'Werner S'_ ist im Juni 2013 an den Folgen der Krankheit gestorben. Ich habe ihn in Planegg kennengelernt, wo er schon sehr intensiv auf der Suche nach Therapieoptionen war. Leider hat er doch nichts nachhaltiges gefunden, so wie es uns fortgeschrittenen Männern wohl auch irgendwann gehen wir. Werner, REST IN PEACE!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad. Das halte ich für einr sehr wertvolle Information, die ich gleich meinem Orthopädren zuleiten werde. Er soll mir die Tabletten hierfür besorgen. Also vielen Dank. Noch eine Frage:

!Fazit: Vitamin-D testen lassen und ggf. ergänzen. Wer das nicht kann, sollte evt. über 2000 Einheiten Vitamin D3/Tag präventiv nachdenken. Erst Serumwerte von etwa 200ng/ml sind toxisch, also da gibt es genügend Reserve!"

Lese ich das falsch oder liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor?

Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> der Threadstarter _'Werner S'_ ist im Juni 2013 an den Folgen der Krankheit gestorben. 
>  Werner, REST IN PEACE!


Zeigt man im Kopf der Beiträge mit dem Cursor auf *WernerS*, erscheint *'offline'*.

Bitte@Ralf: 
Kann man verstorbene Mitglieder in Profil und Beiträgen
etwas würdiger als 'offline' bezeichnen, 
etwa, falls bekannt, mit dem Sterbedatum?


@Werner, Auch wir werden Dir folgen.
Hvielemi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hvielemi,

"Offline" bedeutet hier lediglich, dass der betreffende Benutzer aktuell nicht _eingeloggt_ ist  Du kannst es gerne bei anderen nicht eingeloggten Benutzern ausprobieren. Werners Status für das Forum ist nach wie vor "Benutzer", wie auch angezeigt  es hatte uns bisher niemand mitgeteilt, dass er verstorben ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir sein Account löschen können. Nach dem Löschen des Accounts wird der Status von der Software automatisch geändert in "Gast". Ob die Forumssoftware eine Anzeige in der von Dir gewünschten Form hergibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ich werde Deine Frage an Holger weiterleiten.

Ich bitte aber auch zu bedenken, dass uns in den seltensten Fällen bekannt wird, wenn ein Benutzer verstorben ist, geschweige denn, dass uns das Sterbedatum bekannt wird. Es gäbe, wenn Deiner Anregung entsprochen werden könnte, zwei Klassen verstorbener Benutzer  solche, bei denen angezeigt wird, dass sie verstorben sind mitsamt Sterbedatum, und solche, bei denen eine solche Anzeige mangels Kenntnis unterbleibt. Wäre das so wünschenswert?

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> "Offline" bedeutet hier lediglich, dass der betreffende Benutzer aktuell nicht _eingeloggt_ ist


Das ist schon klar, aber "offline (for ever)" klingt doch recht makaber.
Ich verstehe durchaus die Schwierigkeiten, würde es aber dennoch wünschen,
dass Verstorbene weder als "Offline", noch als "Gast" geführt werden.
Ein "+" oder "Leider nicht mehr unter uns" würde genügen, für jene
User, von denen bekannt wird, dass sie nicht mehr leben.

Danke für die Prüfung mit Holger.

Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Interessant wäre in diesem Zusammenhang sich ebenfalls mal die Studie des *Albert Einstein College of Medicin* etwas genauer anzusehen.

Das der Hypothalamus in Verbindung mit der Hirnanhangdrüse für fast alle Hormonellen Steuerungsmechanismen verantwortlich ist, weiß man schon seit langem. Mit Vitamin D-3 wird scheinbar erheblich in diesen Prozess eingegriffen und damit eine antiinflammatorische Wirkung ausgelöst, die auch das Wachstum der Prostatakrebszellen hemmen könnte.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Lese ich das falsch oder liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor?


Reinardo,
selten bis nie gelingt es mir einen Beitrag völlig tippfehlerfrei zu halten, aber bei diesem Zitat finde ich nichts Auffälliges! 

1000 Einheiten (IU/IE) erhöhen den Vitamin-D Serumwert etwa um 10ng/ml oder 25nmol/l je nach Messverfahren. Vitamin-D3 ist auch derart preiswert, dass ich das auf Rezept für zu umständlich erachten würde. Vigantoletten 1000IE ~ 7,80/100 Stck in der Apo., oder ~9,-/250 Kapseln vom LEF -> 3/Monat. Lohnt da eine Rezeptgebühr?

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad-
Du schreibst, dass man über 2000 Einheiten pro Tag präventiv nachdenken sollte und dann im Nachsatz, dass Werte über 200 ng/ml toxisch seien. Wahrscheinlich liegt der Schlüssel in unterschiedlichen Maßeinheiten. Mein Orthopäde wird es schon richtig deuten.
Gruß Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

OK, verstanden, sorry!
Also 2000IE beziehen sich auf die Vitamin-D3 Ergänzung, 200ng/ml beziehen sich auf den Serumwert, der von mir im Bereich von 40-60ng/ml als Normalwert definiert wurde. 1000IE Ergänzung heben diesen um etwa 10ng/ml an. Alles klar?

----------


## Urologe

> Reinardo,
> selten bis nie gelingt es mir einen Beitrag völlig tippfehlerfrei zu halten, aber bei diesem Zitat finde ich nichts Auffälliges! 
> 
> 1000 Einheiten (IU/IE) erhöhen den Vitamin-D Serumwert etwa um 10ng/ml oder 25nmol/l je nach Messverfahren. Vitamin-D3 ist auch derart preiswert, dass ich das auf Rezept für zu umständlich erachten würde. Vigantoletten 1000IE ~ 7,80/100 Stck in der Apo., oder ~9,-/250 Kapseln vom LEF -> 3/Monat. Lohnt da eine Rezeptgebühr?


Das geht noch besser: Vigantol-Öl (1 Tropfen = 660 IE Vitamin D und 30 Tr. = 1 ml) 10 x 10 ml Packung (= Jahresbedarf) kosten 35 Euro. Und durch die Tropfenform kann man exzellent den Blutspiegel von Vitamin D "titrieren".
Manchmal liest man statt IE µg als Dosis. 1 µg = 40 IE

... oder sonnen:

Bei ausreichender Sonnen- beziehungsweise UVB-Bestrahlung kann es der Körper aus Cholesterol in der Haut in hohen Mengen selbst synthetisieren. Und das wäre im Prinzip auch gar nicht so schwer. An einem sonnigen Sommertag reicht etwa eine Viertelstunde Sonnenbestrahlung auf Gesicht, Hände und Unterarme, um mehrere Tausend Internationale Einheiten (IE) Vitamin D zu produzieren.  
*
Mittagszeit am effektivsten* 

»Die Haut muss dazu mit mindestens 18 mJ/cm2 UVB bestrahlt werden«, sagte der Ernährungswissenschaftler Professor Dr. Nicolai Worm auf einer Presseveranstaltung von Merck Serono in München. Dazu müsse der Einfallswinkel der Sonnenstrahlen auf die Erde aber steiler sein als 35 Grad. In Deutschland sei die beste Tageszeit zur Vitamin-D-Produktion daher zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr. Unter optimalen Bedingungen und Ganzkörperbestrahlung könne die Haut eines jungen Erwachsenen innerhalb von 15 bis 30 Minuten 10 000 bis 20 000 IE Vitamin D3 durch die Sonne bilden.
Wichtig zu merken: Längeres Sonnen bringt gar nichts und das Auftragen von Sonnenschutzmitteln mit hohem Licht*schutzfaktor (LSF) ist für die Vitamin-D-Produktion kontraproduktiv. Ab LSF 14 geht gar nichts mehr. Muss man sich also zwischen Vitamin-D-Produktion und Hautkrebsrisiko entscheiden? Nein, denn um ausreichend Vitamin D zu synthetisieren, braucht die Haut nur die Hälfte der sogenannten minimalen Erythemdosis. Diese entspricht der UV-Bestrahlungsdosis, nach der sich die Haut innerhalb der folgenden acht Stunden zu röten beginnt. Sie ist individuell unterschiedlich. »Kurz, aber knackig«, fasste Worm das Motto für optimales Sonnen zur Vitamin-D-Bildung zusammen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Der Bericht von Lowroad hat mich elektrisiert. Um die Sache praktisch umzusetzen, habe ich ihn gleich meinem Orthopäden weitergeleitet und er schickt mir folgende Antwort:

"Ein sehr schöner Bericht!
Vitamin D kannst Du beim Hausarzt bestimmen lassen, musst es aber selber bezahlen (20-30).
Ich habe nach längerer Suche bisher nur 3 gute Präparate gefunden:


1) Dekristol 20000 1 Kapsel alle 7-14 Tage
2) Vigantoletten 1000 1-2 täglich
3) Vigantoletten-Öl. 6-10 Tropfen pro Tag


Vor Kombinationen bestehend aus Calcium & Vitamin D kann ich nur warnen da alle Leute die ich bisher nachuntersucht habe ( einige Hundert) dadurch kein ausreichenden Vitamin D- Spiegel aufbauen konnten. Wenn sie höhere Dosen eingenommen haben stieg bei allen nur der Ca- Wert an mit der Gefahr von Nierensteinen und höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit für Herzinfarkten.


Fazit: 
Einer der drei oben genannte Präparate + Calzium aus der Nahrung!
Gruß"

Er hat mir telefonisch noch gesagt, dass ich den D-3 Spiegel, nicht den D-4 Spiegel, testen lassen solle, auch, dass der Vit-D-Spiegel nicht kurzlebig fluktiriert sondern beständige Tendenz hat, im Sommer höher, im Winter niedriger ist. Am Mittwoch werde ich meinen Hausarzt aufsuchen und die Sache starten. Lowroad sei Dank für seine Information.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Ich habe meinen Befundbericht bekommen. Als Einheit ist nmol/l und als "normal" eine Bandbreite von 23 - 113 angegeben.  Mein Wert ist 60,7.
Bezeichnung  Vitamin D3 (25 OH)i.S." (ECUA). Mein Orthopäde sagt, da brauche ich nichts zu machen. Bezahlen musste ich nichts. Es wurde im Rahmen der Bestimmung anderer hausärztlich überwachter Blutwerte gemacht. Beim Hausarzt hatte ich damit gar kein Problem. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Reinardo,*
mit 60,7nmol/l ~ 24.3ng/ml bist du entsprechend des Referenzbereichs meines Labors hier in Wiesbaden (30-100ng/ml) mäßig unterversorgt. Nimmt man den von mir empfohlenen Bereich von 40-60ng/ml ~ 100-200nmol/l wärest du sehr deutlich unterversorgt.

----------


## Gertrud

Was ist denn bitte mit dem guten alten Lebertran als Vitamin D Spender? Den gab es neulich im Hundefutterladen, grosse Flasche für 6 Teuros im Sonderangebot?

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Gertrud,

*Lebertran*

Lebertran war damals eine Art Alptraum nach dem Aufwachen. Die tägliche Dosis befand sich meist auf einem ansonsten normalen Teelöffelchen, der, mit Lebertran gefüllt, sofort ins Überdimensionale auswuchs. Lebertran war ein Geschmacks-No-Go, der die Geschmacksknospen aufs Höchste strapazierte. Von daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass dieses angeblich so gesunde Produkt langsam aber sicher von der Bildfläche verschwand.

Heute werden der Tran und seine gesundheitlichen Aspekte wieder vermehrt diskutiert, besonders in der medizinischen Wissenschaft. Hier tun sich besonders die Skandinavier hervor, bei denen Lebertran anscheinend auf weniger große Ablehnung stößt. Immerhin nimmt jeder zehnte Norweger seine tägliche Ration ein. Und wie man neulich hört, zeigt man auch in Deutschland wieder einiges Interesse für das Leberöl.
Grund für das Interesse liegt hauptsächlich in der Tatsache, das Lebertran reich an Vitamin D ist. Gerade in sonnenarmen Gebieten, wie Skandinavien und anderen nordeuropäischen Ländern, ist eine Substitution mit diesem Vitamin sinnvoll.

Andernfalls drohen Rachitis für Kinder und Osteomalazie für Erwachsene. Da Vitamin D mehr die Eigenschaft eines Prohormons hat, das auf zellulärer Ebene wirksam ist und vom Körper selbst hergestellt werden kann, hat ein Mangel weitreichendere Folgen als nur Rachitis und Osteomalazie. Heute wird diskutiert, ob ein Mangel eine Reihe von Autoimmunerkrankungen fördert, wie Multiple Sklerose, Morbus Crohn, Diabetes mellitus Typ 1, Systemischer Lupus erythematodes etc. Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit stehen weitaus mehr Erkrankungen in einem Zusammenhang mit einem Vitamin D Mangel.

Dazu gehören Infektionen der Atemwege, Hypertonie, Kolonkarzinoma, Brustkrebs, Osteopenie und Osteoporose, kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen, metabolisches Syndrom, allgemein erhöhte Sterblichkeit, Muskelschwäche und Fibromyalgie.
Auch in Deutschland kommt es in den sonnenarmen Monaten zu einer Vitamin D Unterversorgung. Dies mag mit ein Grund sein, warum die Gemütslage sich auch verändert. Die norwegischen Forscher der Haukeland Universitätsklinik in Bergen fanden heraus, dass Lebertran vor Depressionen zu schützen scheint. Die Studie umfasste 22.000 Norweger, von denen 29 Prozent weniger Depressionen zeigten. Ob dies dem hohen Vitamin D Gehalt des Lebertrans zuzuschreiben ist, wird von der Studie nicht beantwortet. Da Lebertran nicht nur Vitamin D enthält, sondern reich an ungesättigten Fettsäuren, den gesunden Fetten, ist, werden diese ebenfalls als mögliche Ursache für einen antidepressiven Effekt diskutiert.
Es ist allerdings recht problematisch, einen vermehrten Einsatz von Lebertran mit einer stimmungsaufhellenden Wirkung zu begründen. Nach dem Motto viel hilft viel kann der Eindruck entstehen, dass große Mengen an Lebertran einen super gesunden Rundumschlag für Knochen, Herzkreislauf und Gemüt darstellen. Die Kehrseite der Medaille jedoch sieht ganz anders aus. Lebertran wird, wie es der Name schon sagt, aus Fischleber gewonnen. Leber generell ist reich an Vitamin A, einem für den Organismus notwendigen Vitamin, dass in zu hohen Dosen toxisch wirkt.

Vitamin A stellt einen wichtigen Wachstumsfaktor für Nervenzellen dar, besonders während der Embryonalentwicklung. Wichtige Zielorgane und gewebe während der Embryogenese sind Epithel-, Zahn-, Knochen-, Plazenta- und Embryonalgewebe. Eine vollständige Entwicklung von Haut, Haaren, Schleimhäuten, Augen, Lymphgefäßen, Knochen, Geschlechtszellen und Zähnen ist ohne Vitamin A nicht denkbar. 

_( Achtung: Fortgeschrittene Betroffene )_

_Weiterhin nimmt Vitamin A auch Einfluss auf die Zelldifferenzierung._ _Es blockiert das Wachstum neoplastischer Zellen und differenziert sie gleichzeitig zu normalen Zellen.
_

Besonders im Bereich der Haut und Schleimhäute. Hier sorgt es für ein normales Zellwachstum, was sich ausdehnt auf die Wände der Verdauungs-, Atem- und Harnwege. Es verhindert DNS-Schäden in Hautzellen, bzw. repariert bereits erfolgte Schäden. Vitamin A ist wichtig für eine gesunde Hautfunktion, wie z.B. eine optimale Zellteilung der Keratinozyten.
Eine Überdosierung jedoch führt zu einer Reihe von unerwünschten Wirkungen. So kann die Knochendichte reduziert werden, was den Effekt von Vitamin D antagonisieren würde. Statt einer Osteoporose durch die Lebertraneinnahme vorzubeugen, wird die Erkrankung durch die zu hohe Dosierung gefördert. Darüber hinaus kommt es häufig zu Leberveränderungen, neurologischen Schädigungen, unter Umständen auch zu Haarverlust.

Für Schwangere birgt ein zu hoher Vitamin A Konsum die Gefahr von embryonalen Fehlbildungen. Somit ist der gleichzeitige Konsum von Multivitaminpräparaten und Lebertran aus Vitamin A Sicht keine empfehlenswerte Kombination.
Ein weiterer Aspekt, der heute aktueller ist als noch vor 50 Jahren, stellt die Umweltverschmutzung und deren Einfluss auf mögliche Leberverunreinigungen in den Fischen dar. Die Leber ist ein organisches Sammelbecken für alle Sorten von Giften, also auch Umweltgiften. So sind erhöhte PCB (polychlorierte Biphenyle) Werte beobachtet worden. Diese konzentrierten Werte sind im Lebertran dann ebenso zu finden.
Wie es scheint, ist Lebertran doch nicht ganz so unproblematisch wie zunächst vermutet. Zumindest birgt es Potentiale für gesundheitliche Schädigungen, wenn es nicht vernünftig angewandt wird. Dass es darüber hinaus noch zu einer Quelle für Umweltgifte werden kann, macht es für mich wieder einmal zu einem NO-Go. Und diesmal ist es keine Geschmackssache, im Gegensatz zu damals. Alternativen zum Tran gibt es reichlich. Omega-3-Fettsäuren fürs Herz findet man auch in anderen Fischölergänzungspräparaten, die nicht belastet sind.

Zweimal pro Woche auf Fischgerichte zurückgreifen ist ebenso opportun. Der Vitamin A Bedarf lässt sich physiologisch über Carotin abdecken, das vom Organismus nur im Bedarfsfall zu Vitamin A umgebaut wird. Tomaten, Karotten etc. enthalten ausreichend hohe Konzentrationen an Carotin. Was noch bleibt, ist die Sache mit dem Vitamin D. Aber auch hier kennt der Organismus die bessere Antwort, stellt dieser sich sein Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D3) selber her. Was er dazu benötigt, ist UV Strahlung, wie sie im Sonnenlicht vorkommt. Ein moderater Gebrauch einer Sonnenbank kann hier in sonnenarmen Monaten aushelfen. Wem das nicht genug ist in Sachen Cholecalciferolproduktion, der packe seine Koffer und enteile in die Südsee, Karibik oder zu anderen sonnigen Seiten unseres Planeten.

Hilft immer, möglichst viel über die Wirkungsweise in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Über die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen eines Vitamin D-Mangels liegen mittlerweile unzählige Studien vor. Wir möchten Ihnen an dieser Stelle einige vorstellen und Ihnen so verdeutlichen, welchen Stellenwert eine optimale Vitamin D-Versorgung in Bezug auf Ihre Gesundheit hat.


Bitte *hier* und *hier* weiterlesen

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Das Thema Vitamin D geistert schon jahrelang durch's Forum.* 

Nachfolgend mal ein Rückblick in nicht chronologischer Reihenfolge:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...hlight=Vitamin

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4581#post54581

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&p=942#post942

Prof. Schmidt-Gayk war derjenige, der mir schon im Jahre 2003 bei Beginn der DHB dringend riet, Vigantoletten täglich einzunehmen, also 1000 IE.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=8709#post8709

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2240#post32240
*
Diesen* Thread hatte ich damals gelöscht.

*Hier* habe ich den Artikel wieder aufleben lassen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2997#post62997

Was mich in diesem Beitrag überrascht, sind die empfohlenen 4000 IE, die auch an anderer Stelle schon mal auftauchten. Mein Hausarzt ist der Meinung, dass 1 Vigantolette mit 1000 IE absolut ausreichend wären, weil der menschliche Organismus allenfalls 700 IE täglich verwerten könne. Ich bleibe also bei täglichem Verzehr von einer Vigantolette.

*"Der Reifen eines Rades wird gehalten von den Speichen, aber die Leere zwischen ihnen ist das Sinnvolle beim Gebrauch. Aus nassem Ton formt man Gefäße, aber die Leere in ihnen ermöglicht das Füllen der Krüge. Aus Holz zimmert man Türen und Fenster, aber die Leere in ihnen macht das Haus bewohnbar. So ist das Sichtbare zwar von Nutzen, doch das Wesentliche bleibt unsichtbar"*
(Lao-Tse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Von Heinz Z. ging mir per E-Mail *diese* Video-Präsentation zum in Rede stehenden Thema zu.

*"Ein Arzt, der kein Künstler ist, ist kein Arzt"*
(Curt Goetz

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

*Vitamin D**Forscher stellen Schutzwirkung von Vitamin D in Frage. Fränzösische Wissenschaftler kommen zu einem anderen Ergebnis. 

http://www.t-online.de/lifestyle/ges...gestellt-.html*Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

@helmut,
der T-ONLINE Artikel ist nicht von einem Forscher geschrieben, sondern von einem Redakteur mit dem Kürzel "akl", ohne jegliche Quellenangaben. Meine Meinung: Ablage-P.

----------


## ottoasta

habt ihr alle noch nicht bemerkt, dass es sogen. 'Schreibhuren' gibt? Die sich nach den Vorgaben der Verleger und den Inserenten richten!
Das wurde schon lange in unserem Finanz und Wirtschaftsforum 'Das Gelbe Forum' diskutiert, was Finanzen, Wirtschaft, Politk usw. anbelangt. In der Medizin ist es genau so!
Für mich ist das oben verlinkte Video massgebend, hier nochmal:
http://ganzimmun.de/seiten/videos.ph...&video_id=2890

und ich orientiere mich daran: www.lef.org

Mögen Spiegel, Stern, Focus noch so viel Blödsinn schreiben!
Merke: Diverse alte Ordinarien orientieren sich immer noch an Lehrbüchern die 30 Jahre und älter sind.
Otto

----------


## LowRoad

Medscape stellt die Frage, ob Onkologen eigentlich gesünder leben? Eine interessante Frage! Etwa 50% der Onkologen nehmen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM), das entspricht etwa dem Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung (USA), ganz vorne mit dabei: *Vitamin-D:

*
-------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape Oncologist Lifestyle Report 2014

----------

